# Héctor Tosar



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Héctor Alberto Tosar Errecart (Montevideo, Uruguay, 18 July 1923 - Montevideo, 17 January 2002) was a Uruguayan pianist and classical composer.

He won numerous grants and awards in his time.

His music is varied.

Fun, Neoclassical:






Intimate:






Avant-garde:


----------

